# Looking for a GSP



## NorthSlopeArcher (Aug 15, 2016)

All,

My GSP recently passed and my 10 year old boy is lost without him. I am thinking of getting another dog around Xmas. If you know of anyone who will have pups around that time, please PM me.

Thanks,
NSA


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

I was looking recently on KSL in the dog section and I think I recall seeing a couple puppy litters for sale. I know you aren't looking now but maybe when you get close to pulling the trigger you can check there and you will probably find something.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Early Christmas...

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/17-hunting-dogs/156834-gsp-puppy-1-female-650-a.html


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

My condolences. It is never good to loose a dog.

This is the site where, I got my last two dogs.

http://www.gundogbreeders.com/puppy-for-sale.html

You can search by GSP puppies or other breed puppies.

I have learned some new breeds of hunting dogs using this site.

You can also search breeders and email them and ask them questions.

I would be wary of KSL, people seem to over charge for dogs on occasion. I remember when I was looking someone crossed a Full GSP with Full Lab (One Generation) and wanted $650 a pup.

You do not necessary have to go with the best bloodlines, but I would choose a dog with good hips and elbows. Hip Dysplasia is brutal to watch it unfold on a dog that lives to hunt.


----------



## highcreek (Oct 10, 2016)

I have a litter of NAVHDA tested GSP due Nov 1 contact me for details and information


----------



## highcreek (Oct 10, 2016)

TAK price $950 includes AKC and NAVHDA registered UTD on shots and wormed and Micro chipped and delivered to Utah I drive I15 regularly. I can text or email picture and pedigree agree. They are line bread from Garbonita kennel with Jaegerhofs, Sharp Shooter, Hillhaven


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

STG kennels in IF had some still available recently

http://www.gundogbreeders.com/breeders-idaho/shooting-top-gun-kennels-.html


----------

